# Panel said.................



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

YES  

sorry it took me so long to tell you all  - on typical form our panel was delayed from morning to afternoon  

SW phoned me about 4pm - i rushed home from work and for the first time in ages my internet wasn't working   dh now fixed it so i could log on to tell you all  

we meet our sons on january 6th  

i couldn't have got through the last few years without my FF - so a huge thank you to you all   for those of you who have supported me through the last few weeks THANK YOU  

for coxy who has been a complete rock these last few months a special   &   i can't believe we are now both mummies!

off to dinner now with dh  

ritz


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW!!!! hugest, hugest congratulations hun - am so totally over the moon for you - what brilliant news for you Ritzi. 
Hope that you have a great meal tonight with your DH. 
What a totally lovely Christmas present, how do you beat that?
Well done Ritzi & DH,
Lol
Dxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY fab news ritzi..not long till the 6th by the time you get xmas and year out of the way 

kj x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

It's going to be a HAPPY NEW YEAR for you .... and then some ....  

So pleased this all worked out for all of you   .

It's less than one month until you meet your sons - WOW!  

Dame Edna x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ritzi

I am so pleased for you hun!  I bet you can't wait for Christmas to come and go can you? 

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Ritzi - what wonderful, wonderful news!!!!

I am so pleased for you. Roll on January 6th!

Many, many congratulations                                          

Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

What fantastic news Ritzi     

So happy for you and DH. What a wonderful new year you are all going to have   

CG xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

As though they dare say no!!!

HUGE congratulations, not long until you meet your sons, enjoy your spare time with your hubby whilst you can and do all those important jobs now rather than later.

Enjoy your Christmas and the new year will bring its own rewards!!

love
Andrea
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!![/fly]#

so very very happy for you and dh. you both deserve it!

lots of love camly x x x x x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations to you and DH!!!  

I am so pleased for you all especially after the uncertainty of the last few weeks.

Enjoy your last Christmas as a couple, next year will be SOOOOOOOO different.

Not long until you meet your sons 

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ritzi

Over the moon for you , DH and your Sons! 

Will send you a PM ASAP hun

xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations so pleased for you all
L x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ritzi

Congratulations, the best Christmas present ever.

Tracey x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ritzi 

Congratulations too you what an Xmas pressie


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ritzi and DH !!

this is such wonderful wonderful news for you both, when i first posted on this board for advice you were the very first person to respond to me and send me a PM with such a warm welcome and advice, i am so so happy for you that you have had this fantastic outcome xxx

your a Mummy & Daddy


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

[fly][/fly] Hooray! Fantastic news Rittz! Congratulations to you and DH[fly][/fly]

Logged on earlier, but then had to go out. Fab news. May Christmas come and go quickly for you xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

So pleased for you both.

PBMx


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations.. what an Xmas pressie for you both


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

How wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

That is fantastic news. 2009 will bea very special year for you. xxxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Yay Ritzi

FAntastic news, I'm so pleased for you both.  Hope you had a great celebration last night, and congratulations again.  I reckon your Rhian Angel has been working overtime to get things moving in the right direction for you.  Roll on 6th January!

VEC XXX


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I know i have already said congrats, but CONGRATULATIONS again, me and dh and little one are soooooooo happy for you, you will love every minute of being a mummy, roll on 6th Jan for you!

enjoy your last xmas just the two of you cos it will be bedlam next xmas!!!  

Julia xxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

awww Rotzi

I am sooo happy for you, can't wait for you to meet your little one's Not long till the 6th!!

       
               
       
       
               
       

Nefe
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fantastic news hun, what a fab xmas pressie

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Many Congrats Ritzi xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you everyone

starting to sink in now i'm trying to arrange adoption leave etc    work (NHS) are insisting i must submit application form and ORIGINAL matching certificate within 7 days of panel - Gawd i doubt it'll even get to me from SW within 7 days   there is always something to worry about   

dh bank account due to take a hitting on friday which i guess will be fun  

thanks for the congrats - its been a long road for us, planning to enjoy xmas and look forward to our new life in 2009!

ritz


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow Ritzi


Huge congratulations to you and DH what an absolutley exciting festive season you are going to have!!! And i can tell you it just gets better and better.......


Love to you all#
HHH


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Ritz

So pleased for you and DH and your boys  

6th Jan will be here before you know it - Enjoy every second


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow 6th is so close! What an amzing and special year you have ahead of you!

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Ritzi,

what great news! and a very auspicious date to meet them. you probably know this already, but in loads of countries they don't exchange christmas present until the 6th of january as that when the 3 wise men bearing gifts arrived! so you truely are getting the most amazing presents this year!

xruthie


----------

